# Aire/campsite Between Rouen And Le Mans



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Can anyone suggest an overnight stop enroute to Amboise, may try and get a bit further south than Abbeville this year, so wondered if there was an aire or campsite between Rouen and Le Mans. Would make the next days journey a bit easier.
Thanks in advance, Steve.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> Can anyone suggest an overnight stop enroute to Amboise, may try and get a bit further south than Abbeville this year, so wondered if there was an aire or campsite between Rouen and Le Mans. Would make the next days journey a bit easier.
> Thanks in advance, Steve.


Did the same trip to Amboise at end of March and stayed at Marboue aire Very good all round. 
Bit of a different route to you we went Rouen, Everaux, Dreux, Chartres, and N10 towards Chateaudun. Marboue is between Chartres and Chateaudun.
http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/airepda.php?numid=3379&Localit%E9=MARBOU%C9

http://www.i-campingcar.fr/aires.php?ville=MARBOUE


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Broglie, lovely aire, 5E, 50km out of Rouen. Sign posted in Broglie. Or near Le Mans (just to the North),Montbizot aire.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, Marboue too, nice aire.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

adonisito said:


> Broglie, lovely aire, 5E, 50km out of Rouen. Sign posted in Broglie. Or near Le Mans (just to the North),Montbizot aire.


http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Broglie-aire/22698697_T72mCG#!i=1819109036&k=TgxTtfZ


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Marboue, I agree is a lovely aire..
If you did take this route you also have Chateaudun and Vendomme just a short ride away as back up's..

For south of Rouen there is a new aire at Pont de la arche.. Not in the aires book but i did list it last year here on MHF campsite database..


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We stayed there nice aire

http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.co.uk/2011/02/day-2-thurs-10.html

Paul


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We always use this site en-route to Amboise:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1468

Just a couple of hours easy drive down to Amboise.

Be aware that the site office at Amboise closes for the usual leisurely French lunch break so no point arriving before about 2.00pm.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and of course that way through chartes there's the municipal there.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

I know it's slightly south of Le Mans (by about 13miles) but it's my personal favourite Aire, La Suze Sur Sarthe

http://www.ville-lasuze.fr/tourisme/index.php?cat=Aire camping cars


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all replies. The Broglie Aire sounds perfect for us, bang on my planned route and just the right distance to make Fridays drive easier without making the Thursday drive tooo long.
Should be able to get to Amboise post French lunch :wink: 

The other suggestions may come in handy later on for return journey, thanks again.
Steve.


----------

